# Flint Hills Trail Survey



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Listed below is a link to the survey instrument the Kansas State Horse Council developed to help determine interest in United States horse riders for riding on a potential new trails system in the historic and ecologically unique "Flint Hills" region of Kansas. If there is demand for this trail system to be established...hundreds of miles of trails could be created to the benefit of the horse riding community.

The questionnaire is very short...and will only take a few minutes for individuals to complete...


The survey link is https://surveys.ksu.edu/TS?offeringId=158282


----------



## charlicata (Jan 12, 2010)

done!!! 

We really do need more trails everywhere in the country.


----------

